# Supporting Docs with Settlement Visa



## mandyhoov (Jun 15, 2011)

HI!

My husband is getting transferred to the UK for work, and luckily he's a dual AUs and UK ciitzen. Which means i'm getting my Settlement Visa so i can go too!

I'm in the process of gathering all supporting docs needed, but wondering how thorough i need to be. Here is a list of what i'm including - is there anything else i should include? We've been living together for a few years, married for a year, so we have a lot of proof of our relationship (That i don't feel photos or emails/movie ticket stubs/travel itinerary) is necessary, but let me know if you think it is!

Plan on making a photo copy of all these docs, too. 
Lastly - how did you all send your supporting docs? Certified mail? FedX?
Thanks!

Docs:
Completed App Form
Cover letter (describing our relationship, why we're going to the UK, etc.)
Sponsor Letter from my Husband
Both my passports (current and previous, before my name change)
Passport photos (2)
Husband's offer letter at UK company
Original Bank Statements showing savings (both mine and husbands and joint account)
Mortgage/Car Insurance/Tax Return - all showing both names as proof of relationship
Marriage Certificate
Wedding invitation + photo of the day we met (awwww)
My pay stubs (do i need my husband's?)
Photo copy of Husband's passport pages


----------



## skyep (Jun 16, 2011)

You've missed out acommmodation, where will you be living, and proof of this, tenancy agreement, proof of ownership, letter from landlord, photos. proof of contact for the time youve been apart and more photos of the relationship.


----------



## mandyhoov (Jun 15, 2011)

skyep said:


> You've missed out acommmodation, where will you be living, and proof of this, tenancy agreement, proof of ownership, letter from landlord, photos. proof of contact for the time youve been apart and more photos of the relationship.


We're moving into a hotel his company is booking for us, since we won't have accommodation when we arrive. We'll house hunt the first week we get there. I've explained all of this in my cover letter... that won't be an issue, will it?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

mandyhoov said:


> We're moving into a hotel his company is booking for us, since we won't have accommodation when we arrive. We'll house hunt the first week we get there. I've explained all of this in my cover letter... that won't be an issue, will it?


It could be. You need to have a shortlist of properties, in your price range and size/location, that you hope to look at and enclose it among your supporting documents. What the UKBA says is even though a suitable accommodation is not definite, there must be a reasonable prospect that you will be moving in there or something similar.


----------



## laurensciacca (Mar 16, 2011)

I ended up getting help from a visa agent as i couldnt get any real information anywhere on what needed to be submitted.

Thing is, even though your husband has a job, the UKBA want to make sure you can support yourself, if you get there and break up after 12 months, how are you going to pay for yourself, they want to make sure you wont get money through their system. You have to have a proof of savings, proof of work over there or emails showing correspondence from potential employers. 


Proof of how long his employer is paying for you two to stay at the hotel, and where you will live after that, a housing inspection of the house you will live at as they need to make sure you wont break the uk housing act by overcrowding etc as some people move in with someone else or someone they know and legally its overcrowded, which is a major problem in the uk.

You will definately need to provide plenty of photos, and correspondence between you two, letters and phone bills showing where youve called each other. A marriage certficate and letters saying you love each other isnt enough anymore unfortunately, they have recently cracked down on settlement visa in particular due to insincere marriages.

Ive also been told to provide affidavits from friends and family about our relationship and preferably 3 from british citizens.

There was a tonne of stuff i never even thought of, that my agent has highly recommended, as so many get knocked back for the smallest reason.


----------



## katyg (Jun 3, 2011)

hi, sorry to post on here. Lauren: may i ask which agent you used please? would you recommend them? Im also looking at settlement visa because we are intending of moving back to the Uk at year end. Thanks



laurensciacca said:


> I ended up getting help from a visa agent as i couldnt get any real information anywhere on what needed to be submitted.
> 
> Thing is, even though your husband has a job, the UKBA want to make sure you can support yourself, if you get there and break up after 12 months, how are you going to pay for yourself, they want to make sure you wont get money through their system. You have to have a proof of savings, proof of work over there or emails showing correspondence from potential employers.
> 
> ...


----------

